# Stormwater Drainage Design Manual



## aati badri (29 أبريل 2012)

http://www.jonesboro.org/documents/Stormwater Manual.pdf


----------



## aati badri (29 أبريل 2012)

http://www.andersonmechanical.net/downloads/Siphonic%20Rainwater%20Drainage.pdf


----------



## aati badri (29 أبريل 2012)

http://www.easydigging.com/Drainage/Diagram_French.html


----------



## aati badri (29 أبريل 2012)

http://www.dsd.gov.hk/TC/Files/publications_publicity/other_publications/technical_manuals/Stormwater%20Manual.pdf


----------



## fayek9 (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس بدرى . بس أنا أعتقد ان الذى يقوم بحسابات storm drainage هم مهندسين ال Civil وليس mechanical


----------



## عاطف 58 (29 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك - فلتحيا رجال الميكانيكا .


----------



## hikal007 (29 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله لك وعليك يا بشمهندس عبد العاطى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (26 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## nofal (27 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## Ma7ame7o (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء بصراحة مجهود اكثر من رائع وعلى فكرة فى دول الخليج مهندس الميكانيك هو المسؤل عن تصميم وتنفيذ والاشراف ع التركيب لهذا النظام


----------



## yasoooo2005 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرررا لمجهودكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 ديسمبر 2012)

ما قصرت 
و جزاكم الله خبرا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*احسنتم عملا وبارك الله بجهودكم*


----------



## رجل الصناعة (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

